# Burning Oil



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

I've got a 92 Stanza, its got 179k miles on it and it burns oil, about a quart a week. Should I just try and use some 20w-50 and squeeze life out of it or should I just break down and replace or rebuild the engine?


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

either rebuild or just get a new motor. its cheaper to get a new motor


----------



## sbishop (Apr 1, 2005)

Where's the best place to get a new engine?


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Be 100% sure its burning and not leaking before you rebuild or buy another engine. Sometimes just replacing the rings or valve seals can do the job if its burning. but using thicker oil will just solve your problems temporarily and may cause other problems inthe future.
for more info post on the forums at www.teamnse.net


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Does your car smoke? When I retired my sentra it was eating about a quart every 2-4 days (lots of miles, though), definetely more than half was just leaking out, and even then whatever it managed to burn was enough to put smoke grenades to shame. Unless you have a lot of visible smoke, it has to be leaking out, IMO.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea be sure that its burning and not leaking.

If your car has smoke coming from the exhaust, what color is it?

For more help go here:
http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

if it needs a motor, those are fairly easy engines to replace. You can find a used motor for that car at a salvage yard or something like that for about 400 or 500 bucks(where i live anyway), call around different places and get prices.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I would first replace the valve seals. They are cheap and easy to do. I'll bet that alone will get rid of 90% of the oil consumption.


----------

